# Williwaw 2 owners



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Just a quick question. What size oars and blades are you running? I know the formula, just want to see what most people are preferring. 
P.S. are you cooler/dry box rowing or on a raised seat like DRE? 

Thanks for your time!

-Z


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Sleepless said:


> Just a quick question. What size oars and blades are you running? I know the formula, just want to see what most people are preferring.
> P.S. are you cooler/dry box rowing or on a raised seat like DRE?
> 
> Thanks for your time!
> ...


Not my boat, but my rafting buddy's. He rows from a dry box and uses 10 ft. Oars on the Willy2.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

9.5' cataract sticks w/ magnum 7" blades from a NRS low back seat.


----------



## ciggyboy (Mar 7, 2008)

I've got a Williwaw 2, a raised DRE seat, 10" or 11" DRE oar towers and row with 10' oars. They seem to be a pretty good size don't think I'd want anything much shorter or longer. I sure like the tall oar towers as they allow you to get your blades fairly high out of the water when it matters.


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

10' Sawyer MX-G with Sawyer fir/ash blades. Sitting on a DRE drybox on paco pad. Frame is an NRS Bighorn 2 with AAA Inflatables oar towers cut to size...I am always tinkering and think I might need to drop the oar towers a little cause the way they are now I feel like the oars are a little on the short side...certainly don't want to have to upsize to 11'ers if I don't have to...might be getting a new frame sometime soon so we'll see...


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

10 foot carlisles with six inch blades. I hate the larger blades, nuttin but trouble. 

Sitting on a drybox with 2 to 3 inch risers that I am thinking of cutting down by an inch or so.

Yeah, yeah, Carlisles suck but I have decent luck with them. Would love to get some rope wrapped wood at some point but that would be heavier too and then I would have to cut back on the booze or put Crown into plastic or some shit that I won't do.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

carvedog said:


> Would love to get some rope wrapped wood at some point but that would be heavier too and then I would have to cut back on the booze or put Crown into plastic or some shit that I won't do.


Yah, I call bs, i bet you wouldn't do anything different, and don't really need to. Is the wood really heavier than conduit?


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I was rocking 10' sawyer MXS-f/g's on my Aire 143r. Kept them when I upgraded. Planned on testing them till mid June and deciding on any changes before our MFS trip. A buddy just pulled a early May Grand permit so I have to make up my mind in a hurry. 

Gonna be a sick season!


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

I'be got 10 Sawyer fir oars on towers and row from a pad on a cooler. The setup was fantastic on cataract last year. Eager to see the set up on a middle fork in June and comparecompare with the grand at the end of June. my only qualm is pins and clips system.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

10' rope-wrapped Fir oars and ~10" towers from a dry box.

Trailer that beautiful Maravia. 
After 17 years (9 of them commercial--heavy use but not rolled then) my 8 years of rolling at the take-out took its toll and it was prone to pinholes.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Sawyers are sick! Keep 'me no matter what!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Er..... 'Em


Stoopid auto-correct + rum!


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

JustinJam said:


> I'be got 10 Sawyer fir oars on towers and row from a pad on a cooler. The setup was fantastic on cataract last year. Eager to see the set up on a middle fork in June and comparecompare with the grand at the end of June. my only qualm is pins and clips system.


When do you put on the MF? We are launching the 16th.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

MT4Runner said:


> 10' rope-wrapped Fir oars and ~10" towers from a dry box.
> 
> Trailer that beautiful Maravia.
> After 17 years (9 of them commercial--heavy use but not rolled then) my 8 years of rolling at the take-out took its toll and it was prone to pinholes.


I hear the pin holes aren't caused by storing rolled but buy transporting rolled.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd buy that. I always had a few to patch after winter storage, but can absolutely believe with the dust and vibrations and rubbing that transport would make pinholes far more likely than mere storage.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

OK, I have a 13' esprit that I have had new since 1999. I fold it after every use. I store it rolled and transport it rolled. I roll it 20 to 30 times a year. I have no "pin holes" in the tubes. I have a tear and one puncture wound. The floor has pin holes. I also have a new in 1999 willy 2 that has been partially inflated and stored on a trailer with the 13'er tossed in. Again "No pin holes" in the tubes. The willy 2 floor is in better shape, but has pin holes. I use the 13' the most.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

95% of my pinholes were in the floor--most of them at the side seams


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

MT4Runner said:


> Er..... 'Em
> 
> Stoopid auto-correct + rum!


Those whale watching mai tai's are DEADLY! Lmos!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

MT4Runner said:


> 95% of my pinholes were in the floor--most of them at the side seams


x2, my experience too.


----------

